# A pen made from Tulip-wood



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This Tulip-wood pen blank was included in a parcel that I received yesterday from a friend in America. Shot #11 should of course read "pressing in the TIP"


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Harry, very nice pen and process pics.

I had a CA disaster in step #2 recently. I think the blanks were still warm from drilling. The tube going in hung up a he CA set-up before I could fix it. I used 5-min epoxy on next one a it worked great.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Harry as usual a great set of pictures showing the project in progress from start to finish.

And a great finished project!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry, you make it look so easy.

Great result.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Harry as usual the photos say exactly how you did it, I have not made any pens and your photo trail sets out how it is done, the PDF would be nice to keep as a reference, Oh, nice pen Harry. NGM


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Some things answered, some more research. Nice work Harry.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

That's a great looking pen, the kit goes very well with the blank. Like the tulip wood which has very nice figures and color. Great photos of the step by step process, a great tutorial.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Another press of the "Like" button. Tulip wood is one of my favorite exotics.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job Harry ? Never seen CA glue used as finishing product how is this applied?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry beautiful pen. I stopped using CA because of a couple of failures and had a couple of tubes didn't make it in. Haven't had a problem since going to epoxy. Harry I also use CA as a finish. This is the kit I use. http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/CA-Wood-Finish-Starter-Kit.jpg

Once you get the CA on you use the two polishes to put a nice shine on them. You don't even have to buff them. Here is a youtube video of how it is used. 

Stick Fast CA Wood Finish System - YouTube


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, at my age I don't know what time I have left so everything must be done at the double! By the time I have glued in the second tube I go straight to the linisher and square and flush the ends of the first blank followed straight after with the second one. After a quick clean with the reamer the blanks go straight onto the lathe and turning commences. That describes a one off pen of course.
As for the CA finish, after the Tulip turning lesson from friend John, he carried on demonstrating how he turns a pen, followed by finishing it with CA glue and this was also taped. Because forum member John has asked how I applied the CA glue, I will, possibly today, attempt to post it on YouTube and post the link here.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi to all.

I am missing a lot of very good things at Youtube... not for a long time


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bernie
Enjoyed the video,also watched the one Harry made , have used this glue for a long time and did not know they made or had products for finishing 
When I was younger I thought I knew everything now I find out I know nothing or at least I have a lot more to learn


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Shoot John I was the same way but it seems as if every day that goes by I learn. lol


----------

